# Computer Trouble?



## Sarah (Dec 23, 2004)

*Customer Support: *"Ridge Hall computer assistant; may I help you?"

*Caller:* "Yes, well, I'm having trouble with WordPerfect."

*CS: *"What sort of trouble?"

*C: *"Well, I was just typing along, and all of a sudden the words went away."

*CS: *"Went away?"

*C: *"They disappeared."

*CS: *"Hmm. So what does your screen look like now?"

*C: *"Nothing."

*CS: *"Nothing?"

*C: *"It's blank; it won't accept anything when I type."

*CS: *"Are you still in WordPerfect, or did you get out?"

*C: *"How do I tell?"

*CS: *"Can you see the C: prompt on the screen?"

*C: *"What's a sea-prompt?"

*CS: *"Never mind. Can you move the cursor around on the screen?"

*C: *"There isn't any cursor, I told you, it won't accept anything I type."

*CS: *"Does your monitor have a power indicator?"

*C: *"What's a monitor?"

*CS: *"It's the thing with the screen on it that looks like a TV.  Does it have a little light that tells you when it's on?"

*C: *"I don't know."

*CS: *"Well, then look on the back of the monitor and find where the power cord goes into it. Can you see that?"

*C: *"Yes, I think so."

*CS: *"Great. Follow the cord to the plug, and tell me if it's plugged into the wall."

*C: *".......Yes, it is."

*CS: *"When you were behind the monitor, did you notice that there were two cables plugged into the back of it, not just one?"

*C: *"No."

*CS: *"Well, there are. I need you to look back there again and find the other cable."

*C: *".......Okay, here it is."

*CS: *"Follow it for me, and tell me if it's plugged securely into the back of your computer."

*C:* "I can't reach."

*CS: *"Uh huh. Well, can you see if it is?"

*C: *"No."

*CS: *"Even if you maybe put your knee on something and lean way over?"

*C: *"Oh, it's not because I don't have the right angle - it's because it's dark."

*CS: *"Dark?"

*C: *"Yes - the office light is off, and the only light I have is coming in  from the window."

*CS: *"Well, turn on the office light then."

*C: *"I can't."

*CS: *"No? Why not?"

*C: *"Because there's a power outage."

*CS: *"A power... A power outage? Ah, Okay, we've got it licked now. Do you still have the boxes and manuals and packing stuff your computer came in?"

*C: *"Well, yes, I keep them in the closet."

*CS: *"Good. Go get them, and unplug your system and pack it up just like it was when you got it. Then take it back to the store you bought it from."

*C: *"Really? Is it that bad?"

*CS: *"Yes, I'm afraid it is."

*C: *"Well, all right then, I suppose. What do I tell them?"

*CS: *"Tell them you're too F**ken stupid to own a computer."
​


----------



## Zepp (Dec 23, 2004)

:lol:  Heard it, but still funny.  And also sad because it describes some people I've met.


----------



## Mace (Dec 23, 2004)

I've heard that one before as well but it still cracks me up!
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 23, 2004)

I've talked to that caller before.... *shudders*


----------



## 8253 (Dec 25, 2004)

Sounds like some of the people that I take calls from.  One night one person actually called me and asked me if her electric was back on yet.


----------

